# CAO America on a georgous weekend!



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

This was an absolutely beautiful cigar. Cigars International had them on a one day special two weeks ago, so I bought a bunch. I was truly impressed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have smoked a couple of the Americas and enjoyed them. The cigar itself looks cool and smokes very well but the band on these does irk me for some reason.


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

Really? I loved the band. It is probably a shamless attempt by CAO to promote the cigar to the American cigar smoking public, but I liked it. I thought it was in line with the Italia or Brazilia from CAO. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I grew up with a super patriot type Father. At a time when the American flags were being desecrated, I have seen my Father almost explode so I guess it kind of rubbed off on me. I realize the CAO is not over-printed on an actual American flag, but I guess it is close enough to give me some pause. 

I would still smoke them if they are bargained priced but would have to remove the band before the cut and smoke. If my Father was still alive, I would not smoke them just to keep the peace.


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Being a soldier, I too get irked when I see the flag improperly used. I do, however, stand back and let is slide more easily when it's in a sense of pride and patriotism. This cigar, screams America! The barber pole style wrapper, the american seal, and the red white and blue label. It's a cigar I keep in stock for Independence Day to hand out and share with friends.


----------



## MaduroWerewolf (Mar 18, 2013)

I smoked my first CAO america last weekend and I was really impressed at the great flavor and construction...smoked that one right to the nub.


----------



## LopezCigarClub (Oct 21, 2013)

I put em' in this months sampler. Totally underrated smoke, everyone either talks about Brazilia or Italia but the America can def hang with em


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

I always keep a few handy for 4th of July for myself and friends. They're my buddy's favorite smoke, and it's one of the few cigars I like with a beer.


----------

